# Tacoma's photoshoot today



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

We had some light snow over the last few days, and I couldn't resist having a photoshoot with gorgeous Tacoma!

He is so sweet and innocent, like a huge puppy. He is easily the most easy-going, kind-hearted wolfdog I have personally had the pleasure to meet.

Hope you all enjoy the photos!



















Watching a helicopter fly overhead.


















Playing with Willow! She's bossy, but he loves her... (and yes, his nails need trimmed!)


















Shy Tacoma would usually rather not be the center of attention.


















He always seems to be smiling...









...Or plotting mischief...










More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)




----------



## sarahspins (Apr 6, 2009)

He is GORGEOUS! I really like the 6th one in the first post, and the next to last in the second post


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

im hanging on to this image if that's ok Nekomi?

it shows an excellent example of woofy feet next to not so woofy feet.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Gorgeous! Great pictures.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> im hanging on to this image if that's ok Nekomi?
> 
> it shows an excellent example of woofy feet next to not so woofy feet.


Absolutely Zim! You can use whatever images you'd like! 

But yeah, Tacoma's feet are excellent examples of big ol' pancake-like wolf feet. They are like huge snowshoes. Willow has dainty, well-arched, doglike feet.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

I love the one where his tongue is just barely showing... it makes him look so cute


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

HOLEE COW HE'S HUGE!!! My goodness. Seeing him next to Willow, who I'm guessing is Poca-sized, makes me realize just how big he is. And tall. He's so lovely. Poca would just love, love, love him. All that ruff to bite, his size (she loves big dogs). I think she would abandon her current beau, Tucker, a Sibe, and make a beeline for your guy. She's such a hussy.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

wow... just wow... your dogs are stunning


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

winniec777 said:


> HOLEE COW HE'S HUGE!!! My goodness. Seeing him next to Willow, who I'm guessing is Poca-sized, makes me realize just how big he is. And tall. He's so lovely. Poca would just love, love, love him. All that ruff to bite, his size (she loves big dogs). I think she would abandon her current beau, Tucker, a Sibe, and make a beeline for your guy. She's such a hussy.


LOL! I love it! All that ruff to bite, huh? Tacoma is usually the one doing the ruff-biting around here. He just grabs a mouthful and follows Willow around. Like so:










Anyway, yes, he is a huge dog! How big is Poca/how much does she weigh? Willow is about 60 - 65 lbs and (if I remember correctly) around 26" at the shoulder? Tacoma is at least 30" at the shoulder and I'm not sure on his weight (he is terrified of the scale). I'm guessing he's around 85 lbs.

He is so big and fluffy and huggable. Thankfully, he LOVES hugs. His favorite thing is to lean into my legs, then fall over into a sit (sitting on my feet) and lean his back against my legs while I hug him and rub his belly.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

JUst beautiful Nekomi, we can see that he gets along with Williow Pretty well, but how does he do with the others? Whose names I can only remember Tempo, WHinny, and well the pups! LOL


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

He is the prettiest dog I've ever seen. I can never get enough of wolfdogs, they're just stunning!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Deron_dog said:


> JUst beautiful Nekomi, we can see that he gets along with Williow Pretty well, but how does he do with the others? Whose names I can only remember Tempo, WHinny, and well the pups! LOL


Awwww, he's a big mush.  He loves EVERYONE, even strange dogs. He just gets a case of the wiggles and crawls around submissively on his belly to any other dog. 

Before I had Martha, Hoover, and Linney, I made this video of my first 5 dogs (including Tacoma) playing together:






You can see that he's very calm in a pack situation and a little shy. He's not at ALL forward or aggressive. Of course, that may change as he ages, as he's still very young (nearly a year old). But his personality is just completely non-aggressive, so I don't see it changing much.



Laurelin said:


> He is the prettiest dog I've ever seen. I can never get enough of wolfdogs, they're just stunning!


Thanks Laurelin!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

nekomi said:


> Absolutely Zim! You can use whatever images you'd like!
> 
> But yeah, Tacoma's feet are excellent examples of big ol' pancake-like wolf feet. They are like huge snowshoes. Willow has dainty, well-arched, doglike feet.


thanks Nekomi. its very useful.

and Tacoma is a pretty boy. him and my lady willow look like they do really well together.


(i dont mean to bring up ill...but i was just wondering if you've had a Jazz update? you will let me know if you do?)


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> thanks Nekomi. its very useful.
> 
> and Tacoma is a pretty boy. him and my lady willow look like they do really well together.
> 
> ...


It's no problem! I think about Jasper all the time. Sending him on to sanctuary was the best decision I could have made for him and I'm at peace with that, even though I still miss him terribly. I have to keep reminding myself that even though he didn't find his forever home with me, he would have been PTS at that pound if I wouldn't have gotten him out of there when I did. That in itself gives me so much peace.

Jess on this forum (with Dexter) has been checking up on him for me periodically and sending me lots of photos! He is fat, happy, healthy and seems very relaxed at the sanctuary. He hasn't been rehomed yet, although there's been interest, the director is holding out for a very experienced home. 

Take a look at this video of Jasper...  It makes me so happy.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

nekomi said:


> LOL! I love it! All that ruff to bite, huh? Tacoma is usually the one doing the ruff-biting around here. He just grabs a mouthful and follows Willow around. Like so:
> 
> Anyway, yes, he is a huge dog! How big is Poca/how much does she weigh? Willow is about 60 - 65 lbs and (if I remember correctly) around 26" at the shoulder? Tacoma is at least 30" at the shoulder and I'm not sure on his weight (he is terrified of the scale). I'm guessing he's around 85 lbs.
> 
> He is so big and fluffy and huggable. Thankfully, he LOVES hugs. His favorite thing is to lean into my legs, then fall over into a sit (sitting on my feet) and lean his back against my legs while I hug him and rub his belly.


Poor Willow. If she got sandwiched between Poca and Tacoma she would have no fur left on her neck! Poca has learned to tone it down a bit but when she was a puppy we had to keep a close eye on her with short-haired breeds because their owners' eyes would bug out of their heads when Poca went in for a ruff bite. She never hurt a dog, even ones who attacked her, because she's so submissive, like Tacoma. But boy can she rough-house!

She's up to 73 lbs now and is a few lbs more than I think she should be. The vet is happy with her weight, though, so I don't worry too much about it. She's about 26-27 inches at the shoulder. 

He sounds like such a love with a great temperament. Poca does the lean in thing, too, sometimes trying to get between our legs (!!). Goofball.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

nekomi said:


> It's no problem! I think about Jasper all the time. Sending him on to sanctuary was the best decision I could have made for him and I'm at peace with that, even though I still miss him terribly. I have to keep reminding myself that even though he didn't find his forever home with me, he would have been PTS at that pound if I wouldn't have gotten him out of there when I did. That in itself gives me so much peace.
> 
> Jess on this forum (with Dexter) has been checking up on him for me periodically and sending me lots of photos! He is fat, happy, healthy and seems very relaxed at the sanctuary. He hasn't been rehomed yet, although there's been interest, the director is holding out for a very experienced home.
> 
> Take a look at this video of Jasper...  It makes me so happy.


I know you did the best you could and that makes me really happy. its just...i miss seein him cuz he was like...one of my favorites. I know its kinda wishful thinking in some respects but if it did happen to come to pass that i was in a position for a woofer and he was still available...yeah..lol...one can dream...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Zim, I totally understand. It is really hard and I miss him too... I knew it would break the hearts of some folks on this forum when it came to that. It would be AMAZING if Jasper ended up with you in the end. I would just cry, that would be so awesome!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

He's so gorgeous! I just want to give him hugs and kisses  I love all your dogs actually and I love all the space you have for the dogs to play! Do you know how many % wolf Tacoma is? He is one of the wolfiest woofers I've seen other than Selene and Loki and Pyro.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

nekomi said:


> Zim, I totally understand. It is really hard and I miss him too... I knew it would break the hearts of some folks on this forum when it came to that. It would be AMAZING if Jasper ended up with you in the end. I would just cry, that would be so awesome!


*fingers crossed*


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

He looks like he's trying to figure out a way to shoot down that helicopter. Lovely boy, I'm jealous.


----------



## GermanDogs (Dec 1, 2010)

So beautiful....

But what for a kind of wolfdog he is?`I only know the Saarlooswolfhond and Czechoslovakian Wolfdog


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> He's so gorgeous! I just want to give him hugs and kisses  I love all your dogs actually and I love all the space you have for the dogs to play! Do you know how many % wolf Tacoma is? He is one of the wolfiest woofers I've seen other than Selene and Loki and Pyro.


He IS a pretty wolfy boy, that's for sure! I think he is upper-mid content. I know for a fact he's not true high content, because he was born on January 28 (I got super lucky with this rescue and got his vet records from the previous owner! YEAH!). But, I would say it's safe to call him 60 - 70%, maybe? Definitely at least mid-content.



GermanDogs said:


> So beautiful....
> 
> But what for a kind of wolfdog he is?`I only know the Saarlooswolfhond and Czechoslovakian Wolfdog


Hi there! He is not a member of one of the recognized breeds, but a mixed-breed dog with very recent wolf ancestry. In Europe, they call dogs like Tacoma "American wolfdogs".


----------



## GermanDogs (Dec 1, 2010)

nekomi said:


> Hi there! He is not a member of one of the recognized breeds, but a mixed-breed dog with very recent wolf ancestry. In Europe, they call dogs like Tacoma "American wolfdogs".


Thanks for explain that! Can you walk with him without leash? The most european wolfdogs I know are very committed hunters...

A friend ownes a sled dog, but its a breed with european hounds (like german and english pointers). I think the right translation is Eurohound?! Look at Wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurohound


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

OMG nekomi! He's so beautiful! And it looks like he and Willow get along very well 

I have so much respect for all that you do with your dogs (of the wolf, and not-wolf kind ). And I sincerely appreciate all the news and updates you give us on DF


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

GermanDogs said:


> Thanks for explain that! Can you walk with him without leash? The most european wolfdogs I know are very committed hunters...
> 
> A friend ownes a sled dog, but its a breed with european hounds (like german and english pointers). I think the right translation is Eurohound?! Look at Wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurohound


Hi again! Tacoma can''t be walked without a leash. He is easily startled, and if something scared him, he would bolt away and become impossible to catch. Unlike European wolfdog breeds, who have a small amount of wolf (generally less than 1/4), Tacoma has much more wolf, and much more recently in his ancestry. Also, the European wolfdog breeds were primarily crossed with German Shepherds. Tacoma is likely a Malamute x wolf mix, which makes him much less handler-oriented than a European wolfdog.

Yes, I know Eurohounds! They are becoming very popular here in the United States. I own sled dogs as well, but mine are Alaskan Husky and Siberian Husky mixes. Eurohounds are amazing, athletic dogs.



Finkie_Mom said:


> OMG nekomi! He's so beautiful! And it looks like he and Willow get along very well
> 
> I have so much respect for all that you do with your dogs (of the wolf, and not-wolf kind ). And I sincerely appreciate all the news and updates you give us on DF


Awww, thank you!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

nekomi said:


> Before I had Martha, Hoover, and Linney, I made this video of my first 5 dogs (including Tacoma) playing together:


Omg Tempest's tail! lol

I love how the dogs are all running around crazy, and Tacoma is sort of bringing up the rear all dignified. Hehe


----------



## bigmac (Sep 25, 2010)

Awesome pics. I don't quite know who should get the most credit--Tacoma (a super subject) or the photographer (some really great shots). Loved it! Thanks!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

OK, I couldn't resist. Here are a few more from today!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i swear he has the most gentle and kind face i have seen.
something about him just really pulls at my heart strings.

i love your pictures and your crew!


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

When I see those paws I just think of balto.. in that troubled scene where he is comming to terms with being part wolf and the goose says " maybe a dog can not do this, BUT maybe a wolf can" I always loved that story *wipes tear* Baltos paws were that of a wolf and a wolf shows and howls but balto is embarrassed but then sees his paws matched the wolf. He muscles up and howls and then together they call to the moon..

do your dogs do that? Howl at the moon? Is that just a wolf trait or do some dogs do that?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Stunning dog and stunning pictures as usual Nekomi! I never get tired of looking at pictures of your crew.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

amavanna said:


> When I see those paws I just think of balto.. in that troubled scene where he is comming to terms with being part wolf and the goose says " maybe a dog can not do this, BUT maybe a wolf can" I always loved that story *wipes tear* Baltos paws were that of a wolf and a wolf shows and howls but balto is embarrassed but then sees his paws matched the wolf. He muscles up and howls and then together they call to the moon..
> 
> do your dogs do that? Howl at the moon? Is that just a wolf trait or do some dogs do that?


Yep, I think most Husky and wolfdog owners love the movie Balto! 

Howling at the moon is just a myth! My guys are more likely to howl at each other, at me, at car sirens going down the street...  Wolves howl for social reasons, and the moon doesn't trigger any special social response.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Stunning, beautiful and all around marvelous!!! But I would expect nothing less coming from your group!!! But please start a new thread of the babies...the other one is so long!!!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Nekomi - I cannot thank you enough for sharing these pictures, your pack, and your knowledge & experiences with us. Tacoma (and all your dogs) are stunning and breathtaking and your photography is amazing. You really capture the dogs very well. I have learned a ton from you (and enough to know what is and isn't for me as far as these dogs) but all the same I get to live through your pictures and posts.

Fantastic shots, BEAUTIFUL boy! Thanks


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Equinox said:


> Nekomi - I cannot thank you enough for sharing these pictures, your pack, and your knowledge & experiences with us. Tacoma (and all your dogs) are stunning and breathtaking and your photography is amazing. You really capture the dogs very well. I have learned a ton from you (and enough to know what is and isn't for me as far as these dogs) but all the same I get to live through your pictures and posts.
> 
> Fantastic shots, BEAUTIFUL boy! Thanks


Again I say, can we get a freaking "like" button! This captures what I feel about your posts as well only she says it "more better"!!!


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

nekomi said:


> Yep, I think most Husky and wolfdog owners love the movie Balto!
> 
> Howling at the moon is just a myth! My guys are more likely to howl at each other, at me, at car sirens going down the street...  Wolves howl for social reasons, and the moon doesn't trigger any special social response.


Wow i didn't know that! I have thought that for 23 years! I love learning things


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I have finally figured it out...why I loved Jazz so much and why I fell for Tacoma. It's because they are both so woofy and I think Wolves are absolutely the most wonderful creatures ever! And the photographer helps make Tacoma look that much better.

I am so glad that Jasper is fat and happy at the sanctuary. And his forever home will come when it's right.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

nekomi said:


> Yep, I think most Husky and wolfdog owners love the movie Balto!


I was bored one day and traced back Denali's line to both Togo and Fritz, two of Leonhard Seppala's dogs that ran the diphtheria relay from Shaktoolik to Golovin. She's also related to Tex, who was on the team with Balto, lead by musher Gunnar Kaasen on the final leg of the run.

_edit for spelling_


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

> I was bored one day and traced back Denali's line to both Togo and Fritz, two of Leonhard Seppala's dogs that ran the diphtheria relay from Shaktoolik to Golovin. She's also related to Tex, who was on the team with Balto, lead by musher Gunnar Kaasen on the final leg of the run.


wow that is amazing like your dog is related to celebrities in the dog world!

I was talking to my hubby about your dogs and he brought me home this today. The dream catcher he got for our anniversary 










White Fang was a 1993 television series loosely based on a novel by Jack London. During its single season (1993-94) 26 episodes were produced. It tells the story of young Matt Scott who adopts a wolf/dog named Fang who continually saves him from bad situations.

^_^ he is a sweetie now i just got to get him to get the other episodes XD


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Stunning and gorgeous come to mind when seeing these pics. What an amazing dog.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

nekomi said:


> Yep, I think most Husky and wolfdog owners love the movie Balto!
> 
> Howling at the moon is just a myth! My guys are more likely to howl at each other, at me, at car sirens going down the street...  Wolves howl for social reasons, and the moon doesn't trigger any special social response.


I agree. My two guys are actually very quiet, Loki at one point i believed was mute, he never howled once until he was 7 months old. Now the only reason they howl is if i take one off the property for a walk or whatever without the other one and the one left behind will start calling them right away.


----------



## Mina'sMom (Jan 11, 2010)

They are absolutly magnificant!


----------

